# DFWAPC May meeting 2007



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The meeting will take place on Saturday, May 19, at 1:00 PM.

Pool party.

For directions please send an e-mail to:
[email protected]

See you there!
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/meetings.html

--Nikolay


----------

